# Top bar question



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I am almost done with my TBH, working on the Top bars them selfs right now. I really like the look of having them angled, tried to make a few last night.... So does it really matter if the angle is not right in the middle of the bar???:doh:


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

the.hines said:


> Well I am almost done with my TBH, working on the Top bars them selfs right now. I really like the look of having them angled, tried to make a few last night.... So does it really matter if the angle is not right in the middle of the bar???:doh:


Yes it does....
No it doesn't...

They need their bee space and the variance in bars can be from 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" depending if you want brood or honey on that bar, which can effect placement, since the queen will probably choose to lay towards the front of your box if not the middle part and work backwards. You will also need a couple of more bars than your box will hold, just in case. And mix...the ones you have made now, and any variations you find.
Don't worry too much about it, but if you have the tools try just cutting a bar, put a groove in it with a table saw or router, hot glue popsicle sticks and put some wax on them. Or if you can buy a couple of sheets of wax from a honey store, put them in the middle of the groove and do the above. Or drip some in from a candle...
Or you could worry....but I know the bees won't, so have at it.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds good thanks, It is raining all day today so I have plenty of time after work do play in the workshop.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It needs to be at least close to the center. It does not have to be perfect.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> It needs to be at least close to the center. It does not have to be perfect.


:thumbsup: Graced by the Man himself... Thank you for the input, I spend a lot of time cruising your website. Lots of good info on there


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I decided to just cut a strip and glue a flat stick in the middle. I will try and dress the next on up a little bit.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Working on the theory that all we try to do is to "tell" the bees which way to build comb, I grooved the top bar, hot glued in popsicle sticks (from crafts store), had some foundation waxed from a bee company (but will not need it again since any wax will do) and cut 1/2" strips from that wax and hand molded onto the popsicle sticks. For some I then hit it with a hot air gun, like a hair dryer, and for others simply hand molded. I work on the theory that the girls won't know the diff.....caught a very small swarm yesterday and will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I work on the theory that the girls won't know the diff.....caught a very small swarm yesterday and will let you know how it works out.

It will work fine, but you could have skipped the wax and it would work exactly the same.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> >I work on the theory that the girls won't know the diff.....caught a very small swarm yesterday and will let you know how it works out.
> 
> It will work fine, but you could have skipped the wax and it would work exactly the same.


Yes, and thanks. But I am a bit superstitious and recall that commercial, "It's not NICE to fool Mother Nature".


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

you mention the popsicle stick pratice, I have decided I don't like it at all. Just a taper 7-12 degrees, they seem to attach to it much better. full width cells at teh base, when i use a small starter strip they seem to just hang comb from the strip and not hardly attached to the actual bar. makes the comb attachment minimal...... just my observations.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Is your base wood made from 2x4 so that you saw a bar into a triangle? That seems stable enough to hold the bar almost sideways, as one often does with Langstroth frames. Mine assuredly will not hold in when rotated 90*. I do rotate mine 180* so I can look them "upside down", but definitely not on warm days. As I am new to this I would like to eventually get to cutting triangle bars. Maybe next year, but then again I am running out of space on my little acre! With only four hives this "hobby" is getting extensive but more enjoyable with each hive. And I have SWMBO getting truly interested in all of it as well.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

actually, mine are extremly flat. basicly cut at the same angle as the bottom of a cell(measured to the vertical comb) with a small ridge in the middle..... I will try to get you a pic next week (traveling this week) 
They seem to attach across the whole width of comb this way as opposed to just at the tip or on the stick. I haven't done any test on comb strength this way, but I know its better. a broader contact base is more stable for have movment and comb manipulations. still not able to turn flat, but not as much sagging as you roll them around


----------

